

The race to make the world's strongest magnet - elptacek
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/03/09/rare.earth.magnet.race/

======
kragen
The content-free nature of this article reminds me why I never visit CNN's web
site. It's amazing to think that I trusted them and watched their "news" when
I was a kid.

~~~
Zev
Is it not possible for a site to go downhill over a period of time? Ie: it is
possible that the network was good when you were younger but no longer.

------
Raphael
Oh, "springs"! Silly me for thinking magnets were structures with aligned
polarized molecules.

------
wtn
Amusing--I don't think the TSA has thought to put neodymium magnets on the
banned-in-flight list.

(One of the characters in the article gets literally stuck in an airport.)

------
ChuckMcM
At least they weren't looking for "zero point" energy or perpetual motion. I
have to agree though that this article isn't worth your time.

